# Carrier Infinity Controls



## willyk73 (Sep 27, 2012)

On a Carrier Infinity package heatpump, I have been told I have to use a 4 wire UI controller. The stat i have is a Carrier one-for all t-stat. P/N TSTATCCPF701. Will this stat work with this unit, or do I need one that is designated an Infinity controller? This is the first Infinity I have encountered so I am not to sure about what will work and what wont. Thanks ... oh, and sorry for the duplicate post...my first day on the forum!


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

i replied on the other post for you


----------



## R&M Service/Chris (Mar 8, 2012)

*Some differences*

You can use any digital heat pump thermostat the only thing is you lose the ability to run the indoor fan at high, medium, or low. Also the ability for diagnostics. And wiring convenience since 4 wires has the potential to heat in multiple stages, cool in multiple stages, humidify, dehumidify and control a ERV or Hrv.


----------



## Residentialtech (Jul 30, 2012)

Every infinity I've encountered requires the 4 wire communicating controller.


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

All the infinity units we installed we used the matching control. You can use standard but lose some functionality. Unfortunately the blue oval has significant quality issues..... but they not alone!


----------

